# Spark Plug Boot Stuck:(



## XColby96 (Nov 4, 2015)

I know this has already been posted many times before but I just need more reassurance on how to get the spark plugs boots unstuck from the cylinders. All four of mine remained in the spark plug cylinder hole when I removed the coil pack. Here is a picture of what mine looks like. I heard of someone using something to move around the edges to break the suction to get it out. Please someone with this problem that has fixed it please reply. Thanks


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would think a drop or 2 of oil inside the boot would help loosen it, and slightly twist before you pull up. 

Last week at 85,000 miles I finally decided to change my plugs due to a cylinder 1 misfire code that came up. I ordered new plugs and a coil pack just in case. I went to remove the coilpack and just wiggled it slightly side to side and front back a few times with a little upward pressure and it slowly came off without any issues. Since I had bought the new coilpack though I decided to keep the old one as a spare and just use the new one. 

Side note: 3 out of 4 of my plugs were loose. 2 were a 1/4 turn, one was 3 whole turns loose and had cylinder deposits covering the crush washer and allot of the threads. My car feels like a new machine!


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spray a touch of WD-40 around the edges and in on the plug, they'll slide rite out. Make sure to use some boot lube when you put them back on so you don't have that problem again.


----------



## XColby96 (Nov 4, 2015)

cruze01 said:


> Spray a touch of WD-40 around the edges and in on the plug, they'll slide rite out. Make sure to use some boot lube when you put them back on so you don't have that problem again.


Will the wd-40 be ok to use around the spark plug? Sorry if that's a stupid question lol and has this happened to you before?


----------



## XColby96 (Nov 4, 2015)

spacedout said:


> I would think a drop or 2 of oil inside the boot would help loosen it, and slightly twist before you pull up.
> 
> Last week at 85,000 miles I finally decided to change my plugs due to a cylinder 1 misfire code that came up. I ordered new plugs and a coil pack just in case. I went to remove the coilpack and just wiggled it slightly side to side and front back a few times with a little upward pressure and it slowly came off without any issues. Since I had bought the new coilpack though I decided to keep the old one as a spare and just use the new one.
> 
> Side note: 3 out of 4 of my plugs were loose. 2 were a 1/4 turn, one was 3 whole turns loose and had cylinder deposits covering the crush washer and allot of the threads. My car feels like a new machine!


I know that when I tried pulling on it would like like it's more of the bottom that's holding it in. So like you said should I just use some oil inside the boot? Or should I put it on the outside to?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

it should only be stuck to the plug, so spray some type of oil or lubricant(WD-40) in the boot(not allot)and let it sit a few minutes before trying to remove them.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Silicon spray works great too! Also, if you have a very thin, long neck screw driver you can wiggle it between the plug and boot to help break the contact.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Once you resolve this issue, before you put the boots back on and close everything up, put some dielectric grease in the boots to avoid this in the future.


----------

